# British Embassy: Travel Warning



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

This is a current travel warning to British citizens that was posted on Jul 8th and is still current as of Jul 12, 2016 according to the article below:

The British Embassy in Manila has warned its citizens who are planning to travel to 
the country against the recent... Read More

(source: INQ News & the UK Government)


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

use everyday common sense as you would when visiting any country


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There is something in there about Zika. I'm not sure if that was a general warning or specific to the Philippines. No zika here yet:

Countries & Territories with Active Local Zika Virus Transmission | Zika virus | CDC


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> There is something in there about Zika. I'm not sure if that was a general warning or specific to the Philippines. No zika here yet:
> 
> Countries & Territories with Active Local Zika Virus Transmission | Zika virus | CDC


I read a couple of days ago that there had been a few cases in the last 3 months in the Philippines. It's my understanding that Zika originates from Asia where it spread to Africa and then onto South America


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I heard the same thing...there are reported cases of the Zika Virus here in the Philippines...specifically a young pregnant woman was positively diagnosed with Zika at the Makati Medical Center on Tuesday, May 24th because I was there as it happened and several people who were sitting near her were all asked if they had ANY contact with her at all.


----------

